# My Black Moor's sick..



## Miky (Dec 25, 2008)

Can anyone help me determine what kind of sickness that my black moor have..?!?! 
Both the upper and lower fins have some kind of colour dispaction, small round ones... But not the tails at all...

Sorry guys for the troubles... a bit of novice here...


----------

